
For the first time in US history, a decade will pass without a recession - smaili
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/us-history-recession-risk-2020-trump-obama-government-2019-12-1028745801
======
8bitsrule
The last recession hasn't ended for much of the US. If that's what it takes to
avoid the next one, it has been a crappy solution. IIRC it was 2010 when Wall
Street declared that recession over. Funny, those guys.

